# They grow up so fast!



## Tiigu (Dec 19, 2021)

First picture was today, 2nd was taken Oct 25. She’s gotten a LOT bigger since the tiny 9in long flighty hatchling I adopted last August. At what size or age should I wean her back to every other day feedings? She eats heartily and aggressively still, with no inclination towards brumating anytime soon (I have her enclosure under monitor with a camera that records her activity and she wakes up and goes to bed the same time every day since August)


----------

